# missing the new seductive addition to TTOC



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

her name is Sara and her Handle is Burney.................oh yeahhhhhhhhhhh (slow tiger purr noise) 
welcome Huns to the TTOC boss academy  
i am without a doubt 100% sure you will be a benefit to the club and ignore wallsens northern misserable tendencies.....he means well just moans worse than (cannot post this bit) but he is good guy.
looking forward to meeting you and John-H at adi.........in oct


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, thanks Gazzer. :lol:

ADI suddenly seems a little scary! :lol:

Just kidding mate 

By the way, you'll be interested to learn that the Committee induction pack includes a "How to control Gazzer" kit. The main item is a cattle prod :twisted:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

burns said:


> Haha, thanks Gazzer. :lol:
> 
> ADI suddenly seems a little scary! :lol:
> 
> ...


oh fuuuuuuu really?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes. I also had to attend a training course on how to use the cattle prod to disarm and disable you, and learn to speak your language (I understand that you speak a mixture of English and Gibberish).  :-*


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

burns said:


> Yes. I also had to attend a training course on how to use the cattle prod to disarm and disable you, and learn to speak your language (I understand that you speak total sh**e).  :-*


I have corrected your comment to enhance its accuracy 

Congrats on your appointment, what is it? I did have a look but must have missed it.

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I also had to attend a training course on how to use the cattle prod to disarm and disable you, and learn to speak your language (I understand that you speak total sh**e).  :-*
> ...


The clue would be in the sig banner :wink: You using Tapatalk ? She's the new Mervyn


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I understand my main duties to be having an orange username, recruiting new members (I apparently have a tendency to "pounce" on the uninitiated! :lol: ), and disappearing when any work needs doing!  I'm pretty good at the latter! :lol:

There are apparently some club secretarial duties as well, but I'm trying to avoid them for as long as possible! :twisted: :lol:


----------

